# Username Correction



## BandCollector (Jan 22, 2018)

How can I go about changing my username from bandcollector to BandCollector?  I have searched and cannot find an edit feature on my profile page.

I realize it's a little thing and it would have been a gargantuan feat for those refurbishing the websight to keep everyone's username intact but it bothers me that mine isn't the way I intended it.  Can anyone help?

Thanks,

John


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 22, 2018)

This has been corrected per your request:)


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 22, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> This has been corrected per your request:)



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 22, 2018)

WOW !!!!   That was fast.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2018)

A lot us use to have capital Letters in our user name and it disappeared with the new forum.

Warren


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 22, 2018)

I am happy to take care of these as I have time.. post your request here or you can send me a request in a conversation.

Please be specific on how you want the capitalization to show.


----------



## Braz (Jan 22, 2018)

I hadn't noticed till now. Mine went from "Braz" to "braz." I'd like it fixed when you have time Jeff, but I'm not going to go ballistic over it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2018)

I figured there has to be a way Jeff can do this, because I often see names like "Newbie".

I would guess one with a name like "Newbie" would want to change it after a few years. LOL

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

No big deal but if and when you get to it. HalfSmoked please.

Thanks
Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks Jeff

Warren


----------



## Bummed (Jan 23, 2018)

Please change mine back too! 

Bummed

Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2018)

While you are at it...   Change me to 30 years younger, better looking and real rich....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2018)

daveomak said:


> While you are at it...   Change me to 30 years younger, better looking and real rich....



LOL---Beauty!!
I could use a little of that too!!

Bear


----------

